# 36. Bad Harzburger Bike Marathon am 17.04.2011



## Harzerbub (3. April 2011)

Hallo MTB Freunde
Am 17.04. 2011 ist es wieder soweit .

Der 3. Bad Harzburger Bike Marathon findet statt. 

Auch dieses Jahr wieder das Eröffnungsrennen des Harzer Mountainbike Cups .
Wieder ein Rennen der Spitzenklasse. Dieselbe Strecke ohne Änderungen.
17km, 455hm, höchster Punkt 644 üNN. mehr als 30% single trail. up wie downhill. Kondition und Technik sind gefragt.
Streckenlängen von 17km, 51km, 85km U18 Klasse 34km.
Auf der 51km Runde Teamwertung möglich 4 Fahrer die drei besten Zeiten addiert ....= Siegerteam ( unbedingt gleichen Teamnamen angeben)
Es gibt Pokale und Preisgelder !!
Neu auch auf der 51km und 17km Strecke Ü50 Wertung !!
Diese Woche noch online Anmeldung möglich.
Bereits am Sonnabend Kinder und Jugend Hobby Rennen ab 14:00 Uhr Anmeldung nur vor Ort.
Ebenfalls am Sonnabend den 16.04.2011
vom Semi Prof.- Team Power Flower
Ein Fahrtechnik Seminar. Absolut EMPFEHLENSWERT !!
Für kleines Geld viel Wissen und Praxis Info hier und auf www.mtb-bad-harzburg.de
Am 09.04.2011 Sonnabend noch eine offizielle Streckenbesichtigung.
Treffpunkt : Sportpark an der Rennbahn (Parkplatz) ab 14:30 Abfahrt 15:00 Uhr.
Schreibt Euch ein für unseren Newsletter : Immer informiert !!

Axel Bues 
Nordharzer RSG


----------



## Jedisonic (4. April 2011)

Bin schon richtig gespannt auf Wetter, Strecke und endgültige Teilnehmerzahl!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scotty33 (5. April 2011)

Wenn ich am 09 es pünktlich vom Kyffhäuser schaffe, dreh ich auch noch ne Runde mit euch.


----------



## Harzerbub (5. April 2011)

scotty33 schrieb:


> Wenn ich am 09 es pünktlich vom Kyffhäuser schaffe, dreh ich auch noch ne Runde mit euch.



Na dann gib Gas  

Axel


----------



## Thomas0072 (12. April 2011)

habe mich angemeldet. Bin das erste mal da.

Gleich mal 'ne Frage zur Strecke. Wie ist so der Untergrund? Weil ich stehe gerade for der Reifenfrage, eher grobstollig oder eher feiner.

Zur Wahl stehen der Michelin Wildracer und der S-Works Renegade (Vergleichbar vielleicht mit Rocket Ron und Furious Fred, die schwalbe nur jeweils 150gr leichter). Trocken sollte es ja sein, da letzter Regen am Dienstag angesagt.
Also, was sagen die experten? Ich tendiere ja zum S-Works


----------



## scotty33 (12. April 2011)

Thomas0072 schrieb:


> habe mich angemeldet. Bin das erste mal da.
> 
> Gleich mal 'ne Frage zur Strecke. Wie ist so der Untergrund? Weil ich stehe gerade for der Reifenfrage, eher grobstollig oder eher feiner.
> 
> ...



ich fahre racing ralph und rocket ron. furious fred ist meiner meinung nach für die abfahrten nichts. ist aber meine meinung. mal sehen was der axxxxxel dazu sagt.


----------



## Thomas0072 (12. April 2011)

OK, dank' erst mal


----------



## Harzerbub (12. April 2011)

Hallo  ja ja die Reifenwahl..
Wie es aussieht wird es trocken sein und vom letzten Regen evt nur ein paar schlammige stellen sehr klein. 
Die schnellen Trailabfahrten sind meines erachtens nichts für ganz leichte Reifen. bei Schwalbe würde ich sagen  racing Ralph vorn und hinten..
Evt Conti vorn Mountain King hinten race king rollt evt besser . Aber die ganz leichten da könnte so manche Panne kommen.

Auf Bald Axel


----------



## Jedisonic (12. April 2011)

Also ich werde mit nem Canyon AL 9.0 auf Rocket Ron Reifen antreten. Die Alternative wäre ein Enduro und fast vier Kilo zusätzliches Gewicht, aber das fühlt sich in Bikeparks wohler! ;-)


----------



## Anto (12. April 2011)

Ist die Strecke am Samstag schon ausgeschildert/ markiert?


----------



## Harzerbub (12. April 2011)

Die Strecke wird am Sonnabend ausgeschildert wird ab ca.12:00 fertig sein , oder die Jungs sind noch bei  Du wirst Deinen Weg finden !!

Gruß Axel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris29 (13. April 2011)

Furius Fred ist definitiv nicht geeignet, ausser für die Pros mit perfekter Technik. Ich pers. fahre vorn Nobby und hinten Ralph. Für mich immer noch die beste Kombi, fahre nur selten beides RR oder die Rons.


----------



## Harzerbub (13. April 2011)

Ich denke da hat der Christian Recht !!!


----------



## Peter88 (14. April 2011)

Oh ja am wochenende geht die saison endlich los..

so spät wie noch nie, dafür aber sonders "stark"

- Buli Wochenende Münsingen
- Für mich lokales Straßenrennen in Osnabrück
- Kellerwald Marathon
- Hellental Marathon im Hochsolling, nähe dem Harz
- Bad Harzburg

Alles veranstaltungen an denen ich teilnemen würde wenn sie sich nicht terminlich überschneiden Es gab zeiten da begann die MTB rennsaison Anfang/mitte märz, was natürlich auch für eine entzerrung des terminkalders sorgte.

Entschieden habe ich mich letztendlich für euren marathon in bad harzburg. Also bereitet alles gut vor. bestellt nettes wetter, harkt die trails bitte.. hehe

Ich freu mich auf sonntag 
Gruß
Peter


----------



## chris29 (14. April 2011)

Deine Saison begann doch aber schon am 26 Feb. beim 12 Std. Rennen!? Oder täusche ich mich? Da hatteste doch nen guten 2. Rang bei den Solisten...



Peter88 schrieb:


> Oh ja am wochenende geht die saison endlich los..
> 
> so spät wie noch nie, dafür aber sonders "stark"
> 
> ...


----------



## Harzerbub (14. April 2011)

Ja das ist doof 

Ostern hat alles durcheinander gebracht .
Für Harzburg ist das Ziel immer letztes WE im April

Grüße Axel


----------



## ducdich (15. April 2011)

Ich hätte noch Mitfahrgelegenheiten anzubieten ab AB-Auffahrt Hamburg Heimfeld.
Am Sonntag kurz vor 6:00 Uhr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Renn.Schnecke (15. April 2011)

Harzerbub Axel, wird es die Möglichkeit geben, am Verpflegungsstand die Flasche zu wechseln? Oder wird "nur" Auffüllen möglich sein?
Danke!!!


----------



## Deleted 15311 (15. April 2011)

Renn.Schnecke schrieb:


> Harzerbub Axel, wird es die Möglichkeit geben, am Verpflegungsstand die Flasche zu wechseln? Oder wird "nur" Auffüllen möglich sein?
> Danke!!!



Moin Schnecke

Auch dabei,sehr schön,man sieht sich...
Welche Runde fährst denn?

Grüße

Nils


----------



## Sabo.g (16. April 2011)

Wer den Kurzbereicht vom NDR nicht gesehen hat - hier der Link:

http://www.ndr.de/flash/mediathek/index.html

nun noch aufs Thema BLÜTENZAUBER UND DRACHENFEST clicken und anschließend auf 11 min 50 sek "vorspulen".

Wir sehen uns morgen.

MFG Sabo


----------



## Peter88 (17. April 2011)

Grandios ! 
Insbesondere die sehr gute Strecke.

Dickes Lob an den Veranstalter


----------



## Berrrnd (17. April 2011)

platzierung?


----------



## andré_himself (17. April 2011)

Schade ich habs total verpasst. Wollte auch ganz gern mal mitfahren. Bin heut unterwegs gewesen und plötzlich auf einen Rettungswagen im Wald gestoßen!?
Da war mir alles klar!


----------



## manuel e. (17. April 2011)

hy!!
war mal wieder ein gut organisiertes event was die harzbuger jungs und mädels da auf die beine gestellt haben !!!!! hoch dafür!!!!

jetzt reicht es allerdings erstmal wieder hin mit dem elfenstein für die nächsten wochen.

gruss manuel.


----------



## scotty33 (17. April 2011)

Auch wenn ich nur eine halbe Runde gefahren bin, ein dickes Lob an die Veranstaltung und alle Helfer. 
Im nächsten Jahr auf jeden Fall wieder und macht weiter so.
Gruß Stefan


----------



## scotty33 (18. April 2011)

hier gibt es schon mal einige bilder, viele von uns aber auch jede menge von anderen fahrern und fahrerinnen. 

https://picasaweb.google.com/TeamHarzblut/BadHarzburgBikeMarathon1617042011#5596992471790565426


----------



## Harzerbub (18. April 2011)

scotty33 schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich nur eine halbe Runde gefahren bin, ein dickes Lob an die Veranstaltung und alle Helfer.
> Im nächsten Jahr auf jeden Fall wieder und macht weiter so.
> Gruß Stefan


Macht doch nichts.. Du hast ja nun ein anderes Abenteuer vor Dir.
Alles Gute und beste Wünsche !!

AXEL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harzerbub (18. April 2011)

ACHTUNG !!!!!!!!

Erste Bildergalerie 2011 Bad Harzburger Bike Marathon 

https://picasaweb.google.com/103413302765436859067/BadHarzburgerBikeMarathon?feat=directlink#


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (26. April 2011)

Peter88 schrieb:


> Oh ja am wochenende geht die saison endlich los..
> 
> so spät wie noch nie, dafür aber sonders "stark"
> 
> ...



Wir brauchten uns nur zw. Hellental und Bad Harzburg entscheiden. Auf letzteres fiel die Wahl. 



Renn.Schnecke schrieb:


> Harzerbub Axel, wird es die Möglichkeit geben, am Verpflegungsstand die Flasche zu wechseln? Oder wird "nur" Auffüllen möglich sein?
> Danke!!!



Auffüllen war möglich und zwar mit einem suuuper Service!  Danke! 

Danke auch an jenen, der am ersten Aufstieg in der Kurve jede der fünf Runden zum schnelleren Fahren motiviert hat!  

Und natürlich an alle anderen Anfeurer, Helfer, Aufbauer, Ausgeber, Mitmacher, Bikeduschemöglichmacher...!!!! 

Die Abwärts-Singletrails haben mir an der Strecke besonders gut gefallen. Aufwärts wars auch nicht übel.  Die ein oder andere Abfahrt hätte nach meinem Geschmack nicht so forstautobahnig sein brauchen.

Was wir noch praktisch gefunden hätten und Euch auch Arbeit erspart: Die Bananen nur halbieren und nicht schälen. Das greift sich besser insbesondere beim Durchfahren. Wenn die dann noch einzeln oder auf einem Tablett gereicht werden, einwandfrei!! Die fluppen dann nicht aus der Hand und man kann auch ne Hälfte ins Trikot stecken.

Prima auch, dass die Ergebnisse so schnell online waren und auch die ersten Fotos!!

_Und noch was anderes: Hat sich zufälligerweise jemand bei Euch wegen einer verlorenen bzw. gefundenen Digitalkamera gemeldet??? Da waren ganz viele Fotos drauf, u.a. vom Marathon, deswegen meine Frage._


----------



## Harzerbub (26. April 2011)

[/quote]_Und noch was anderes: Hat sich zufälligerweise jemand bei Euch wegen einer verlorenen bzw. gefundenen Digitalkamera gemeldet??? Da waren ganz viele Fotos drauf, u.a. vom Marathon, deswegen meine Frage._[/quote]

Hallo leider nicht  bis auf ein Trinkflaschen wurde noch bichts abgegeben  falls sich noch was findet melde ich mich 

Gruß Axel


----------



## Peter88 (26. April 2011)

> Die ein oder andere Abfahrt hätte nach meinem Geschmack nicht so forstautobahnig sein brauchen.



schon einmal einen marathon im sauerland gefahren?? dann weißt du was forstautobahn lastig ist 

ne mal im ernst, bis auf wetter und st.wendel bin ich noch keine vergleichbar tolle marathon strecke gefahren.
in schirke bin ich noch nicht gefahren.. soll ja auch gut sein..

netten abend noch gruß
peter


----------

